# New type of hack hits MySpace



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

A new type of hack has been used to hit MySpace sites, including singer Alicia Keys' page.

Keys' MySpace page and that of others were flagged by users of Exploit Prevention Labs' LinkScanner software, which blocks pages containing malicious code. The discovery came after users began reporting that Keys' page was blocked, according to Roger Thompson, chief technology officer of LinkScanner.com.

"When we saw it was MySpace and Alicia Keys, we took a good look at it," he said. 


http://www.techworld.com/security/news/index.cfm?RSS&NewsID=10604


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm glad I keep away from MySpace and other such sites.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

lol - you and me both. :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Who wants to see Alicia Keys' page anyway? :grin:


----------

